

A Physics Anomaly: Fountains of Chain - zvanness
http://nytimes.com/video/science/100000002747620/fountains-of-chain.html

======
csense
Read the paper here:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.5810](http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.5810)

~~~
zvanness
Thanks!

------
bcraven
I saw Steve Mould demonstrate this a few weeks ago as part of the Full Frontal
Nerdity Tour [1]. It was superbly entertaining.

[1] [http://festivalofthespokennerd.com/](http://festivalofthespokennerd.com/)

